# Russ Fairfield's Condition



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi All,

As some of you know Russ has been going through some difficult times.  Russ has been a teacher and inspiration to many of us in the pen turning world, he is now facing his final days.

News was posted on Woodcentral today about his condition

http://www.woodcentral.com/cgi-bin/...ead/id/242394/sbj/russ-fairfield-s-condition/

Take time to say some prayers for him and family, he's one of the Good Guys...

God Bless


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 1, 2011)

So very sorry to hear, he truly is one of the good guys.


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh, wow.  That is soo sad to hear.  I know I learned a lot off his website...He is one of the best turners out there, and I am sure the man behind the lathe is just as good.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 1, 2011)

Russ and I have visited many many times via email and the various pen forums. We finally met each other at the Utah symposium in 2010 where we were both doing pen demos. What a great person he is and such a willing helper when many of us have had questions. He is a great demonstrator and I enjoyed learning from him in person. We have talked about doing a joint demo...dueling CA finishes...at Utah this year. We have different techniques but obtain similar results. He often calls me the "guy who does the CA finish wrong" and I considered that comment a compliment. He will be missed. Thanks Russ for all you do to help the rest of us become better pen makers. 

Russ mentioned not feeling well in Utah and told me later he had suffered several small strokes while at the symposium.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 1, 2011)

When I first started doing CA finish a number of years ago, I e-mailed Russ with a question. He answered quickly and with great clarity.

Additionally, his modifications to slimlines got me started toward kitless pens.

He has always been a great asset to pen makers and woodworkers everywhere. I have missed his valuable contributions to this forum and others. 

I pray for "wood turner Russ" and the entire Fairfield family.


----------



## jeff (Jan 1, 2011)

That is a terrible shame. Russ was my inspiration to begin turning pens. I believe it was in the late 90s I watched his original penturning VHS tape. We were very lucky to have quite a lot of his input when the IAP was in the early stages.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 1, 2011)

This is incredibly sad.  My heart goes out to his family and I will keep them all in my prayers .. 

The pen-turning world will have lost another great teacher when Russ takes his leave and goes home at last.

Linda


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 1, 2011)

Very sad news.  My thoughts and prayers certainly go out to him and his family.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 1, 2011)

its_virgil said:


> Russ and I have visited many many times via email and the various pen forums. We finally met each other at the Utah symposium in 2010 where we were both doing pen demos. What a great person he is and such a willing helper when many of us have had questions. He is a great demonstrator and I enjoyed learning from him in person. We have talked about doing a joint demo...dueling CA finishes...at Utah this year. We have different techniques but obtain similar results. He often calls me the "guy who does the CA finish wrong" and I considered that comment a compliment. He will be missed. Thanks Russ for all you do to help the rest of us become better pen makers.
> 
> Russ mentioned not feeling well in Utah and told me later he had suffered several small strokes while at the symposium.
> 
> ...



I also shared a lot of emails with Russ over the years.  He helped me a great deal and I always had hoped to have met him. Russ encouraged me a lot and was telling me to get some of my work into the PMG.  

 I knew he'd had some stokes at Utah this past year, he was never the same on email after that...I am glad you met him and shared some time Don, you are blessed to have had that time with him.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow, I am at a loss for words. Don originally taught me how to apply my CA finish, but for some reason(maybe Don telling me to go check it out) I went the PMG to check out Russ' CA video tutorial and can remember that he has a wonderful way of teaching


----------



## jasontg99 (Jan 1, 2011)

I wish Russ and his family the best.  He is definitely one of the good guys.  He has unselfishly helped me on several occassions.


----------



## arioux (Jan 1, 2011)

This is a sad sad sad day for me.  Never met the man but i'm crying like a baby right now.  All this adventure in penturning started few year ago when surfing the net to find some woodwork forum because i wanted a new hobby.  Came across Russ's site and that's where it all started.  He was my mentor all those years, refering to his website on a regular basis.

If you want someone that was freely sharing, he was the reference.  Never refusing to answer a question, giving you enough information to keep you going and pushing your limits.

My prayers are with you Russ.  Your memory will be in every pen i turn because you started it all.


----------



## Penl8the (Jan 1, 2011)

I have never met or emailed Mr. Fairfield.  But I also considered him a teacher (in a virtual way).  I read most of you tutorials and watched his videos when I started turning pens.

My thoughts are with this good man and his family.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jan 1, 2011)

Too Sad! From what I hear he is a good man and my prayers are being sent to him and his family during this difficult time.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 1, 2011)

OH, how sad!   Sometimes you wish you had done something and hoped you'd get the chance. I hoped to someday get to the Penturners rendezvous and meet Russ in person. He has been a huge influence and mentor (though he may not be aware) via his tutorials, articles and website. My hopes are now in a different direction....that his days are better filled with the presence of family and friends and wishes of contentment that he will assuredly leave this world a better place just having been who he is. A great guy.


----------



## n7bsn (Jan 1, 2011)

I met Russ at the Utah symposium in 2008, I knew he had lived where I now live, but I hadn't known he and his wife had grown up here. I live near where the grade-school she went to was, and own a part of the "old" Apple Orchard she used to play in.
The trees are now quite old, and nothing I can do will keep them in good condition, I've owned this place for over 30 years, and the trees were very old when I bought the land. I've had to start cutting those trees down.

So, last year I sent Russ a box of dry Apple Wood from the orchard, so he could make his wife a keep-sake that tied back to her going to grade school.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 2, 2011)

This is awfully bad news to me. He has helped me in many ways with is advice and videos. He will be in my prayers.


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 2, 2011)

I really like Russ and have learned a lot from him. His easy manner and way of teaching made me, as a new turner, unafraid to ask him questions. I have a pen made by him and cherish it and him for giving it to me.
My prayers and thoughts go out to him and his family. I hope that he is comfortable and that his family is comforted by having had him in their lives and all of the memories that will continue to live with those of us whose lives he touched.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 2, 2011)

Truely is and always will be one of the good guys. He has jumped in here many times helping people with many different aspects of finishing and his videos will always be forever. They have helped countless people over the years and will continue to as his legacy lives on. I wish him and his family my prayers and that peace and tranquility find them. This will be a huge loss. Man that hurts.


----------



## wizard (Jan 2, 2011)

He has taught many through his offering of his time, the most precious commodity in life. I learned how to apply a CA finish from him. As such, he is a teacher, one of the people who influences our lives by giving the precious gift of knowledge. I wish for him the peace that comes from knowing he made such a difference in or lives. By endowing us with his knowledge and wisdom, his legacy will live on through each of us. With sorrow and deepest respect, Doc


----------



## randyrls (Jan 2, 2011)

Lord;  take care of Russ and his family.  Hold them in your hands.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2011)

So very sad, Russ has been there for me in so many ways over the years. not only in teaching, but in encouraging me often. Always there sort of like a shadow. Always present and just knowing that was a good thing. My prayers to him and his family. I was once told that 10 percent of the people are the ones that make something happen. For example forming a club or organizing an office party etc. 10 percent will jump in and make it happen. the other 90 percent will show up, make great conversation, complement all the work and make the party enjoyable. It is just the way you should expect things to be. Russ is by far in that top ten. in fact he is at the top of the heap among the 10 percent.


----------



## LEAP (Jan 2, 2011)

A truly great and kind man, He answered many of my early questions and his web site is a true inspiration.


----------



## alphageek (Jan 2, 2011)

That is truely a bummer.... Anyone on this site who hasn't been to his website is missing things.   I've never met the guy, but I know his name comes up OFTEN when it comes to penturning, especially his take on slims.


----------



## DocStram (Jan 2, 2011)

*Helped all of is to be better human beings.*

Like many others, I also sought his advice and guidance.  Russ has been one of the pioneers of our craft.  We all learned so much from him. 

Most importantly, Russ Fairfield taught all of us how to be better human beings.


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Jan 2, 2011)

I cannot add much to what Al has said above except to say that Russ has forgotten more about penturning and finishing than I will ever know.

Russ taught me not to be afraid to fail because if you are so afraid of failure you will never have success.


----------



## tim self (Jan 2, 2011)

Such a saddening story.  Prayers going out to him and his family.  His presence will certainly be missed.


----------



## hdtran (Jan 2, 2011)

Russ Fairfield has made a difference to so many people.  My thoughts and prayers go to him and his family.


----------



## Dave_M (Jan 2, 2011)

Truly sad news for us all.  When I started out as ignorant as could be, Russ gave me what I needed to know to craft my first pen.  I learned a lot from Russ.  Not only is he knowledgeable but he's gracious and skilled with sharing his knowledge.  

Russ... thank you for showing me the right way when I knew nothing about turning a pen.  I'll be praying for piece and comfort for you and your family.

Dave


----------



## 1nfinity (Jan 2, 2011)

Sad news indeed!
My thanks to Russ for his inspiration, insights, and tutorials via his website and elsewhere throughout the years.  He and his family will be in my prayers through this difficult time.
For any who may not be familiar with Russ, heres the link to his site which tells of Russ Fairfield, the Woodturner and puts a face to his name.
http://www.woodturnerruss.com/Introduction.html

-- Terry


----------



## CSue (Jan 2, 2011)

What a great loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with Russ and his family.


----------



## Padre (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, I will keep Russ and his family in my prayers.  

It seems like we are losing a lot of folks lately.  Has anyone heard from Dustin?


----------



## jeff (Jan 2, 2011)

Is anyone here acquainted at all with Russ's family? I'd like to contact them on behalf of the IAP, but I'd like to know the most appropriate person to call. Perhaps he has a brother, sister, children, etc. I will call his wife, but perhaps someone else is in a better state of mind right now. 

PM please...


----------



## jeff (Jan 2, 2011)

I just had a very brief telephone call with Mrs. Fairfield. I conveyed to her that she and Russ and their family are in our thoughts and we wish them the very best during this difficult time.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 2, 2011)

Jeff, thanks.


----------



## arioux (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank You Jeff.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 2, 2011)

That is very sad news, Russ was one of the greats who I learned a lot from over the years, he and his family are in my prayers!


----------



## broitblat (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow...  I am really sorry to hear this.  Our community will certainly miss him and my thoughts go out to his family.

  -Barry


----------



## Pete275 (Jan 2, 2011)

I never had the honor of meeting Russ in person but feel as though I know him through his videos and many articles he's written.  I have gained a lot of inspiration from him and will miss reading his articles. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family in what must be a very difficult time.


----------



## RyanNJ (Jan 2, 2011)

Sad News,
Never met him, but truly a great loss to the pen turning community.
I will keep his family in my thoughts and prayers.

Next pen i turn will be dedicated to him


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you Jeff!


----------



## johncrane (Jan 2, 2011)

Very sad news today,l learned so much from Russ posts here at IAP he was always here to help us all  and he always answered my emails l will remember Russ as a great man and a world wide teacher as he taught and showed his great skills too the world, God be with him and his family.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 2, 2011)

jeff said:


> I just had a very brief telephone call with Mrs. Fairfield. I conveyed to her that she and Russ and their family are in our thoughts and we wish them the very best during this difficult time.



You are a good man Jeff, Thank You


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 2, 2011)

jeff said:


> I just had a very brief telephone call with Mrs. Fairfield. I conveyed to her that she and Russ and their family are in our thoughts and we wish them the very best during this difficult time.



Jeff, Thank you for calling the family.


----------



## gmcnut (Jan 3, 2011)

I met Russ at the Penturners Rondezvous in 2010 and have been to his website many times. He will be remembered for his generosity and kindness which is the way I think we'd all choose to be remembered.

May God bless and comfort those he leaves behind.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 3, 2011)

I never met Russ, but was able to coorespond with him via these types of forums.  He was and still is a great inspiration to me and was always available to help out.  Thanks for everything.  God bless you and your family.


----------



## Scott (Jan 3, 2011)

It's taken me a while to work up to posting here.  Needless to say, Russ and I go way back.  Strangely enough I've only had the honor of meeting him face-to-face once.  A couple of years ago I was in Post Falls for a couple of days for a meeting, and got to spend a few hours over at his place.  Russ showed me his shop, and a couple of projects he was working on.  Then we went back in the house and just sat and talked for a while.  After a bit his Wife got back from the store and we all shared some wine.  They are very congenial people!

I am very saddened by the news that Russ will be gone soon.  When Jeff and I started the IAP, Russ was on our first Board of Directors.  A lot of his ideas about the sharing of knowledge were fundamental in the formation of what the IAP is today.  I always appreciated that Russ always said what you needed to hear, even if sometimes it wasn't what you wanted to hear.  He is the best kind of friend.

I called and talked to his daughter today.  I won't go into details, but it doesn't sound good.  I did tell her that many, many people hold her Dad in high esteem, and if there was any way she could let him know that many people are praying for him, we would appreciate it.

If you have a chance, go to Russ's website and read through the articles.  His character really shines through.  Remember him this way, freely sharing his knowledge with any who would receive it.

Take care, Russ!

Scott.


----------



## Rojo22 (Jan 4, 2011)

Very sad news indeed.  I always appreciated Russ, because he would share whatever knowledge he had, there were no secrets or holding back. Please let his family know we are thinking of them in his time of need.


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 4, 2011)

Very very sad news indeed.  

- Scott, do you know if the family will maintain Russ's website and continue to sell his lessons on DVD's?


----------



## phillywood (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, I am new to this craft as for that I haven't had chance to discover many great works of many great people like Russ who started and improved this craft to what it is now. I have watched few of his videos and instructions and from his voice and sincerity of his speech you could tell that he is a jewel who never holds back and his explanations are very clear and to the point. I wished I would have discovered this craft long ago to say I had the chance to chat through email or talk to Russ on the phone. But, his dedication and love for this hobby is obvious from many comments here. His legacy would be remembered well and his name is always going to be mentioned in this trade.
I hope that his transition from here to his Creator would be an easy one and I pray for him and his loved ones to have the courage and the strength through  these final days of his life.
My thoughts and prayers are with you Russ.


----------



## phillywood (Jan 4, 2011)

Jeff, I wish we could send his family flowers from IAP members if and when the day finally arrives to show our appreciation for him and his dedication. Please let us know if this can be arranged and how?


----------



## jeff (Jan 4, 2011)

phillywood said:


> Jeff, I wish we could send his family flowers from IAP members if and when the day finally arrives to show our appreciation for him and his dedication. Please let us know if this can be arranged and how?



I plan to do this.


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 4, 2011)

jeff said:


> phillywood said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff, I wish we could send his family flowers from IAP members if and when the day finally arrives to show our appreciation for him and his dedication. Please let us know if this can be arranged and how?
> ...



Got a way we can donate towards this?  I don't have much, but I would be willing to chip in a little.


----------



## intillzah (Jan 4, 2011)

I got the original inspiration for turning pens from watching Russ' videos.  This is truly a sad time for us who turn pens.  

A great man is leaving us....   

I will be indebted to him for his knowledge and even though I never conversed with him.  I am glad that he inspired me to follow this 'craft that has brought both me and those who have the pens that I have made.  A lot of joy and happiness.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 4, 2011)

witz1976 said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > phillywood said:
> ...




I suspect we could arrange a raffle...but let's hope it becomes unnecessary !!


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 4, 2011)

I wasn't thinking of a raffle or anything like this.  I simply mean is there a way to take up donations for the flowers or other items to help ease the Fairfield family.


----------



## bricketts528 (Jan 4, 2011)

I've learned a lot from many on this forum and most of the time they referred to Russ and his website/videos/articles.  My prayers going out to Russ and his family.  Sad news for sure.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 5, 2011)

I believe one of the first things I did as a member was, watch Russ' videos over and over, as well as others. Russ is in my thoughts now too.


----------



## Pens By Scott (Jan 5, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> I believe one of the first things I did as a member was, watch Russ' videos over and over, as well as others. Russ is in my thoughts now too.



Chuck, I was the same as you, I still have many of his clips bookmarked, and I go back to them periodically.

I'll be checking back here periodically to see how Russ and his family is doing.  Russ is a great teacher, and a very giving person.


----------



## Scott (Jan 5, 2011)

witz1976 said:


> Very very sad news indeed.
> 
> - Scott, do you know if the family will maintain Russ's website and continue to sell his lessons on DVD's?



We have some ideas, but it is entirely up to his family.

Scott.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 5, 2011)

Wishing Russ and his family all the best. 
You'll be in our thoughts. You have been an inspiration to me.

I'm in on showing my appreciation and care  too, with whatever..somebody pm me 
if I don't catch it.


----------



## khertzog (Jan 5, 2011)

I regret to inform the pen turning world that Russ Fairfield passed away on January 4th. He was 75 years old and passed peacefully. In honor of his many years of contributions to the woodturning and particularly the penturning community and with his wife Gerri’s permission, the Principally Pens chapter of the AAW is implementing the First Annual Russ Fairfield Memorial Pen Competition. Russ was the Secretary of the Principally Pens chapter and a long time AAW member. Details will follow but this “competition” is to be an annual event in honor of Russ and all of his contributions to the woodturning community.


----------



## socdad (Jan 5, 2011)

May The Lord bless you and keep you.​May the Lord make his face to shine upon you, and be gracious to you.​May the Lord lift up his countenance upon you, and give you peace.​​​​ ​


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 5, 2011)

khertzog said:


> I regret to inform the pen turning world that Russ Fairfield passed away on January 4th. He was 75 years old and passed peacefully. In honor of his many years of contributions to the woodturning and particularly the penturning community and with his wife Gerri’s permission, the Principally Pens chapter of the AAW is implementing the First Annual Russ Fairfield Memorial Pen Competition. Russ was the Secretary of the Principally Pens chapter and a long time AAW member. Details will follow but this “competition” is to be an annual event in honor of Russ and all of his contributions to the woodturning community.




He will be greatly missed


----------



## glycerine (Jan 5, 2011)

What a legacy he left behind.  I wouldn't even call myself a woodworker, just a "hobbyist" pen turner and I have heard his name so many times...


----------



## Penl8the (Jan 5, 2011)

khertzog said:


> I regret to inform the pen turning world that Russ Fairfield passed away on January 4th. He was 75 years old and passed peacefully.


 
I feel so sad right now.  He will be missed by all.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 5, 2011)

Although I never met Russ, I learned quite a bit from his website and things he posted here, The wold of pen turning has lost a great man. 
Please count on Woodchuck tools for a contribution,


----------



## JHFerrell (Jan 5, 2011)

I am fortunate in that I got to call Russ mentor and friend. I first met Russ about 5 or 6 years ago when he stepped into a pen turning demo I was doing at a newly opened Woodcraft store in Spokane, WA.  I saw this gentleman walk in and knew I had seen him before but couldn't quite put a name to the face. After the demo, I walked up and introduced myself and told him I thought I knew him from somewhere. It was then that he said, "I'm Russ Fairfield". I was flabbergasted to say the least. I would have been totally flustered if I had known it was him during the demo! 

Russ was an active member of our penturning club and did lots of demos for us. He was always quick to share his knowledge and funny stories with us. I learned a lot about pen turning and pens in general from this very kind and generous man. 

There will never be another Russ Fairfield. He will be sorely missed. Please keep his family and friends in your thoughts at this difficult time.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 5, 2011)

Russ...you were one of the kindest most humblest men there could ever be. You will live in our hearts forever.  May you rest in peace.

"My best friend gave me the best advice
He said each day's a gift and not a given right
Leave no stone unturned, leave your fears behind
And try to take the path less traveled by
That first step you take is the longest stride

If today was your last day and tomorrow was too late
Could you say goodbye to yesterday?
Would you live each moment like your last
Leave old pictures in the past?
Donate every dime you had, if today was your last day?
What if, what if, if today was your last day?

Against the grain should be a way of life
What's worth the price is always worth the fight
Every second counts 'cause there's no second try
So live like you're never living twice
Don't take the free ride in your own life

If today was your last day and tomorrow was too late
Could you say goodbye to yesterday?
Would you live each moment like your last?
Leave old pictures in the past?
Donate every dime you had?

And would you call those friends you never see?
Reminisce old memories?
Would you forgive your enemies?
And would you find that one you're dreaming of?
Swear up and down to God above
That you'd finally fall in love if today was your last day?

If today was your last day
Would you make your mark by mending a broken heart?
You know it's never too late to shoot for the stars
Regardless of who you are

So do whatever it takes
'Cause you can't rewind a moment in this life
Let nothing stand in your way
'Cause the hands of time are never on your side

If today was your last day and tomorrow was too late
Could you say goodbye to yesterday?
Would you live each moment like your last?
Leave old pictures in the past?
Donate every dime you had?

And would you call those friends you never see?
Reminisce old memories?
Would you forgive your enemies?
And would you find that one you're dreaming of
Swear up and down to God above
That you'd finally fall in love if today was your last day?"

Nickleback


----------



## alphageek (Jan 5, 2011)

I never met Russ, I wish I could have.  Hopefully his family gets a little peace during the coming days.   It sounds like he will be sorely missed.

BTW - excellent song Jeff... I've never heard that one before - its now on my iphone.  Worthwhile purchase and excellent lyrics!


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you for all you have done Russ.  I wish I could have been of the lucky many you have touched personally.  Rest in Peace.


----------



## Bree (Jan 7, 2011)

khertzog said:


> I regret to inform the pen turning world that Russ Fairfield passed away on January 4th. He was 75 years old and passed peacefully. In honor of his many years of contributions to the woodturning and particularly the penturning community and with his wife Gerri’s permission, the Principally Pens chapter of the AAW is implementing the First Annual Russ Fairfield Memorial Pen Competition. Russ was the Secretary of the Principally Pens chapter and a long time AAW member. Details will follow but this “competition” is to be an annual event in honor of Russ and all of his contributions to the woodturning community.


 
This is very sad news.  I learned so much from this man that I never met but felt like I knew intimately from the many times I consulted his website for information. My deepest sympathies and condolences to his family and friends.  Thanks Russ for everything!

Kurt... I will post news of this to WNY Woodturners 1 & 2.

:frown::frown::frown:


----------

